# Trichomes, clear-cloudy-amber..how long?



## panessa (May 2, 2007)

This coming saturday will be the 8th week of flowering. We've been picking some of the smaller buds, curing, and smoking them...I've been checking the trichomes...and they're still clear...my question is how rapidly do they change from clear to cloudy and from cloudy to amber?

If they're still clear right now, do I need to rule out harvesting this saturday?


----------



## kindprincess (May 2, 2007)

depends, start checking frequently when you see cloudy trichs. usually takes about two weeks after all trichs are cloudy before they start turning amber.


----------



## kindprincess (May 2, 2007)

and don't harvest on saturday, for my hippie heart's sake...


----------



## panessa (May 2, 2007)

Well, im crossing my fingers that I'll at least see some cloudy trichs by saturday...and I guess I'll just check it every day after that....but I have another...semi-related question:

Like I said before, we've been picking some of the smaller buds with less potential, the trichs are clear...and smoking them...how much stronger of a high are we talking about when the trichs change colors, alot I hope, because I must say the samples haven't been that impressive thus far.

P.S. - another 2 Weeks from cloudy to amber? is that always the case??....thats mildly depressing after counting down the days for the past 5-6 weeks


----------



## BlaznGanja (May 2, 2007)

Are you still using the dual spectrum II lights or have you added more?


----------



## panessa (May 2, 2007)

Ive been using a 400w MH the whole time, with the dual spectrums clipped around the sides, but not in the most effective spot.


----------



## kindprincess (May 2, 2007)

you won't be ready by saturday; sorry, but if you cut then, it will be a shame; wait two weeks, maybe three, patience and potency are synonymous...


----------



## reeffermadness (May 2, 2007)

The one thing I did learn from my first grow was to have patience. Also I am about to get my bubbleponics system setup and running. Were the Dual Spec II lights not good enough for 4 plants?


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 2, 2007)

switch the lights from 12/12 to 10/14 or 8/16.. it will trick the plants into thinking their life cycle is coming to an end and force them to spit out more trich's. I've been doing this for the last 2 or 3 days since monday will be week 8 for me. I've noticed that some of the buds that didnt even have trichs on them develop cloudy ones what seems like overnight.


----------



## panessa (May 2, 2007)

That sounds like an idea. I'll switch them to 10/14 tomorrow. 
Thanks for the help


----------



## panessa (May 2, 2007)

refermadness, I can't say. I've seen people grow with that system with the CFLs, but they were using at least 4. I didn't want to take the chance with a shitty yield on my first grow. So I ordered the MH lamp when I ordered my SH system.


----------



## reeffermadness (May 2, 2007)

If I recall Rosemans thread he is only using 2 lights per SH system? And I believe he said he had roughly 3-4 plants in each container. I'm just curious cause I want to make sure I have enough lighting myself.


----------



## FirstTimeGrow (May 5, 2007)

Is this the microscope everyone gets from radio shack?

RadioShack.com - Cables, Parts & Connectors: Tools & soldering equipment: Magnifiers: Illuminated Microscope


----------



## Widow Maker (May 5, 2007)

FirstTimeGrow said:


> Is this the microscope everyone gets from radio shack?
> 
> RadioShack.com - Cables, Parts & Connectors: Tools & soldering equipment: Magnifiers: Illuminated Microscope


 
I bought it. Its a piece of shit but it works.


----------



## Roseman (May 5, 2007)

Reefermandness,
Look : 
www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/12679-almost-7-weeks-flowering-54-a.html

I went and bought more and more and more. A few weeks ago, someone asked me if I expected to get "dick size" colas or "coke can colas" and I saw some CFL grow pics posted here by a dude named bbt man, oh, man, what some coke can colas he got ! I mean colas the size of a coke can. so I bought more and more lights, and I got two lights on one big cola and two lights on one other big cola now.
My trichs are cloudy and stamens are browning and I am wanting to harvest so bad.....but the trichs are not amber or reddish or brownish, just cloudy.
two weeks ago, i dropped a light on a branch and broke it, so I took it and slow dried it 4 days and put it in a sack for 5 days and then i tried smoking it.
It had NO Great taste and it did not kick my ass either. It was sweet but not a gREAT taste, but trichs were still clear when I took it. 
This morning I found a few trichs on my biggest bud had went from cloudy to some color, sort of auburn or redish brown. I've decided to Flush that tank, refill with pure water and wait some more. I am not a fool and after these three months, I am not going to harvest weak small buds, i want the good shit ! I am over 50 years old and Patience is a virtue we all need! so I'm waiting.
I vegged with 2 lights. when I got my 2nd tank, I got two more, and then when i started flowering I got more. I even went to home depot and got some 42 watts and man, with 8 85 watt lights, and 2 42 watts in one closet, even with the doors open all the time, you can get some real serious heat from CFLs. I'm going to pull my tank out today and take some good pics and post them. I got one plant up to my shoulder and I am 6 ft tall.


----------



## jackinthebox (May 6, 2007)

spittin4cash, I read about that method, of switching lights to 8/16, but I was not sure because noone on here ever used it. I read however you give them no lights for the last week, and they produce sooo many crystals. Glad you tried it and had success, I may try this.


----------



## Roseman (May 6, 2007)

I could not find one cloudy trich on any of my 3 plants last Monday. Thursday, we found one here and one there that the tops or bulbs on top of the trichs were looking cloudy. yesterday, saturday, we found a few more. Only where I put the lights too close can I find any that have any reddish or amber or brownish color at all and that is on the ones taht look like spears. . I was so disappointed not to harvest yesterday, but I am waiting patiently. I am certain that this will be my biggest harvest from indoor growing. I want to be certain it is equal to the best potency. I have to harvest on Saturday or sunday, weekdays are just not possible. So NEXT SATYRDAY, I'll be posting pics.


----------



## potroast (May 8, 2007)

Well, maybe you guys haven't heard anyone talk about using less than 12 hours of light during flowering, because it is not a good idea. It will cause your plants to produce less THC. It's another of those ideas that stoners come up with because it sounds like it would make sense. But Mother Nature isn't logical at all. Matter of fact she's kinda like a Mad Mother, but I digress. 


This is from Marijuana Botany, by Dr. Robert C. Clarke.



> Research has shown (Valle et al. 1978 ) that twice as much THC is produced under a 12-hour photoperiod than under a 10-hour photoperiod.


Wow, so giving 10 hours of light results in half as much THC produced.

HTH


----------



## panessa (May 8, 2007)

potroast. Thanks for the insight, I guess I'll just have to put the time back to 12/12 and work on my patience.  

When I bought the seeds, all the seed banks had flowering time for ww at 7-8 weeks. Is it something I did or didn't do that caused them not to be ready yet, or is the 7-8 weeks more of a guideline?


----------



## jackinthebox (May 19, 2007)

potroast im not disagreeing with you about the lightning, but many seedbanks have said, that for the last 2 days or so, you should give them no light. I have seen this on atleast 3 websites, why would they still be saying this, if it wasnt true?


----------



## bootey (Nov 27, 2008)

could anyone tell me if increasing the darkness to more than 12 hours in last couple of weeks of flowering period speeds up the process without any loss of final amount


----------



## Ghost420 (Nov 27, 2008)

i am gonna stick with the 12/12 approch. 
remember once your into late flowering its becomes a game of patience


----------



## atombomb (Nov 27, 2008)

The 7 -8 weeks of flowering start when the plants show sex (or actually start flowering), not when you switch the lights to 12/12. Alot say it is when the lights go to 12/12. They begin producing the flowering hormones, but take a little while to actually start to FLOWER. At least thats How I see it happen. Mine took 10 days to show female sex from a vegging plant, it took my flowered from seed plants 30 to show sex. Then 9 weeks later the vegged plant was done. In 2 weeks my flowered from seed plants will be done @ 56 days since showing sex but 86 days since put under 12/12 because they took 30 days to actually start flowering.

JMHO


----------



## oneandonly420 (Nov 27, 2008)

(JACKINTHEBOX) it is totaly different to turn out the lights the last two days, which tells the plant basically its time to die, as apposed to shorting the light cycle which frim 12/12 to 10/14 or 8/16. that just gives the plant less light during the flowering cycle which produces less THC. MAKE SENSE? Hope that clears it up. So running at 12/12 with a bit of patience is your best bet. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Pappa Dog (Oct 8, 2010)

White widow is 25% milky I was wondering if this process from cloudy is only gonna take another couple days. Would this be a good time to completley cover the plant into darkness. Outdoor grow seven footer conveinence says this sunday??? 

Anyone ideas?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 8, 2010)

i wouldnt post here if you want a reply, this thread has been inactive since 2007


----------



## toostonedto (Jun 14, 2011)

So do people recommend no lights for the last 2 days?


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (May 1, 2020)

Many people do recommend that yes, I am going to try it and let you know. I will first switch from 12/12 to 10/14 to simulate the changing to winter. It is my belief that this will lower yield, but speed up finishing. Which is what I want.


----------



## Amaximus (May 2, 2020)

That 9 year thread bump though.


----------



## guitarzan (Aug 7, 2021)

If you can see your trichomes with a magnifier, at least see if they're clear or cloudy, once I can see no more clear ones, maybe even a few amber ones, then I know I can plan on cutting her down real soon...but I usually wait until it's dry and thirsty, put it in complete dark for the last two three days...freak her out a bit, stress some THC into her...hopefully. It always turns out good and sticky potent, must be doing something right. lol


----------



## Middieman440 (Oct 1, 2021)

Agree hence why lots of meds from dispensary is all clear trichs majority of times cuz they pull them early by counting times differently


----------



## CarolinaPothead (Apr 9, 2022)

Middieman440 said:


> Agree hence why lots of meds from dispensary is all clear trichs majority of times cuz they pull them early by counting times differently


I have never personally bought dispensary weed, but I have gotten my hands on a little bit here and there and I wondered about that cause when I looked at it under my loupe the trichs were mostly cloudy with quite a few clear. Was great weed but taste could have been better. Makes sense. At least I found a little white seed in the last batch and it is now about 2-4 weeks to go. I'm going to let her take her time. It was before. Might not be my prettiest plant but I think it might be the best shit Ive grown.


----------



## Nykodemuz (Apr 13, 2022)

I didn't harvest till week 12. Plants are White Widow, G33, GMO, and Pink Kush. All trichomes were cloudy with a few amber here and there. Just keep it going till this happens. 8 weeks is not a rule. You harvest when you get what you want. Its just a THC to CBD ratio


----------



## CarolinaPothead (Apr 13, 2022)

Exactly, it sure helps to have a good jewelers loupe or a USB microscope. Especially if you have old eyes like mine.


----------



## AtticBlaster (Apr 19, 2022)

Nykodemuz said:


> I didn't harvest till week 12. Plants are White Widow, G33, GMO, and Pink Kush. All trichomes were cloudy with a few amber here and there. Just keep it going till this happens. 8 weeks is not a rule. You harvest when you get what you want. Its just a THC to CBD ratio


100%. In my experience I've only had 1 or 2 plants ever that finished before 10 weeks. A lot of the 7-8 week talk is just marketing BS to get you to think their strain is faster, but much more often it winds up being 10-13 weeks for me.


----------



## CarolinaPothead (Apr 20, 2022)

AtticBlaster said:


> 100%. In my experience I've only had 1 or 2 plants ever that finished before 10 weeks. A lot of the 7-8 week talk is just marketing BS to get you to think their strain is faster, but much more often it winds up being 10-13 weeks for me.


Never had an 8 week finisher either. Some strains have flowered 4.5+months. If they are mostly/all sativa forget any 8 week ideas in my humble experience.


----------

